# Raven FINALLY kidded!



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

After weeks of guessing and watching our first doe due to kid and finding out a ways into it we had no real due date, Raven decided to kid right before I got home from work and when I had 45 min to feed, dress and gather gear for my youngest sons baseball game and have him back in town! I came home, went down to check and found a little doe in one corner and thinking that was it I called to the house for my oldest to bring down med bag that we had a baby, before I could finish, I turned around to realize there was another kid in the opposite corner, a little buck. They seem to be doing good, a little small I think and they have a running yellowish poop. I remember seeing another thread on that so I'll have to go look at recommendations. How do I go about cleaning them up a bit without affecting the smell mama is looking for? They were pretty dry when I found them but not clean so they have stuff dried on them


















.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yellow diarrhea is milk scours and should clear up shortly. Just keep an eye on them to make sure it does. If I clean them up at all, I usually just put them in the bath tub and use plain warm water to clean up their behinds. Towel dry thoroughly and use a blow dryer to finish drying before returning to Mom. Those are 2 adorable babies!


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks MsScamp! I like them a little myself! Lol







Here's a pic of them next to my size 7 boot to see size. Looks bigger to me in a pic, but tiny in person. 












so hard to get a good pic with phone, they move too darn much!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are just ADORABLE!!! how will you go on vacation knowing there are baby goats to snuggle with at home?!?!?! I have a hard time leaving the house for a few hours, let alone leave for days on end. LOL


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Nchen it'll be hard to leave but nearly as hard as leaving her still pregnant not knowing everything would go well and all are healthy. We'll be on a cruise so no contact with the outside world for a few days. Much more comfortable with the circumstances now!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Ugh! Have to leave my babies and all my goats for the first time and for a week! 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sooooooo cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Just got back in states and my babies are doing good!!! Such a relief!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats Raven!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats they are so beautiful!


----------

